# 3 minute dovetails



## RJSmith (Aug 30, 2008)

this link shows a video of Frank Klausz making dovetails with a bow saw,
amazing. he does this in 3 minutes.
http://www.popularwoodworking.com/article/klausz/


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

RJSmith said:


> this link shows a video of Frank Klausz making dovetails with a bow saw,
> amazing. he does this in 3 minutes.
> http://www.popularwoodworking.com/article/klausz/


Hi RJ:
this link was posted some weeks back, but it's fun to revisit. It is definately a cool video. In the back of my mind, I think, "Yeah, but could he do a whole kitchen full of drawers like that?" 

But then in the back of my mind, I think..."What the @#%^, I'd have trouble with a whole kitchen full of drawers with a router and a good dovetail jig, so he's still got me beat down..."

Where at in SE IL are you? I'm in Bartonville, outside Peoria.

regards,
smitty


----------



## Kirk Allen (Nov 7, 2006)

Cool link. Makes them faster than with my leigh jig.


----------



## RJSmith (Aug 30, 2008)

hi Smitty,
I also go by Smitty, I live near Olney, out in the country, with the deer , ***** ,and coyotes, lol.
no way could I make dovetails that fast with my Leigh jig, and his fit right the first time.


----------

